# Looking for trails in Tuscany!



## AlanH (Apr 28, 2004)

I will be in Tuscany (halfway between Siena and Florence) for a week in Mid-July and am looking for some help finding a bike to rent (or borrow), help finding trails, someone to ride with, or any other advice someone can provide. 
I would be grateful for any help!
Thank you!
Ciao.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

AlanH said:


> I will be in Tuscany (halfway between Siena and Florence) for a week in Mid-July and am looking for some help finding a bike to rent (or borrow), help finding trails, someone to ride with, or any other advice someone can provide.
> I would be grateful for any help!
> Thank you!
> Ciao.


try sending a private message to zonic man (or page him on passion). he did a bike trip to tuscany last year tho it was a road tour. he may know about bike shops and rentals. it's a pretty popular biking area, so there is bound to be plenty of info at a local bike shop there on where to ride.


----------



## C.Savage (Mar 30, 2004)

I lived in Italy for three years and I went on a trekking trip in Tuscany I do not remember what region but we say many bikers, I have been to Cortina D' Ampezzo in the Dolomites twice and the riding was great!. I'd say try and find a map called a Tabbaci (sp) it's basically a topo map I think they are 1:200,000. It's been a while sorry. But I know there is great biking to be had. And type a yahoo search for trento bike pages scroll down to italy, it's in italian mostly but can be a helpful site. Good luck.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Tuscany Biking*



AlanH said:


> I will be in Tuscany (halfway between Siena and Florence) for a week in Mid-July and am looking for some help finding a bike to rent (or borrow), help finding trails, someone to ride with, or any other advice someone can provide.
> I would be grateful for any help!


Are you going to be in Poggibonsi? The Irish pub by the railroad station has pretty good food. The best bike shop I found there was near downtown, Ciclosport Porciatti. URL is http://www.ciclosportporciatti.it/. They also have maps for sale or can find you something. They rent also, front suspension only. You might find a group ride going or someone who can show you.

The area of Tuscany you're going to is better know for it's road riding. If you've ridden in Europe, you know that normally anything that's marked as a mountainbike route on a map is often a dirt road that's closed to normal traffic. Yeah, the riding in Europe is good, but not a singletrack haven as many hiking trails are forbidden to bikers...

There's some mountains/hills to the right as you head from Firenza to Siena, right outside Poggibonsi. I never got to ride there, but it looked more promising. They're more toward the Voltare area.

Since it's a major agriculture area, you're riding may be limited to fireroads, with a smattering of singletrack if you can find it. There's plenty of signs like the attached one. They're all over, so you should be able to self-navigate without any problem.

Hope this rambling post helps.

Bruce


----------



## Andrea (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi everybody, I live in North-East Italy, 80 miles east of Venice.

I put here some links that hope would be helpful:

http://www.bikemontalcino.it/ also in English - very nice area south of Siena
http://sport.supereva.it/mtbasiena.freeweb/ also in English - east of Siena, from Poggibonsi to Merse Valley - good
http://www.parcociclisticodelchianti.it/ chianti hills
http://web.tiscali.it/jakki/ Siena and Chianti, in Italian 
http://www.geocities.com/gianlu70_2000/ Florence area, in Italian
http://digilander.libero.it/radiciemergenti/ Argentario peninsula, in Italian

Hope you'll enjoy your trip.
Ciao


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa1


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa2


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa3


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa4


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa5


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa6


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa7


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa8


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa9


----------



## stammibene (Feb 7, 2011)

aa10


----------

